# bicolor GSD breeders



## Keno (Mar 10, 2011)

Breeders of bicolor German Shepherds are proving hard to find. I have been looking for awhile and decided I might as well post another thread and see if anyone could recommend a reputable breeder, as I would appreciate it. I live in Oregon but I'm willing to travel.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I don't know of any bicolor breeders, reputable or irreputable...lol. I do know of breeders that occaisionally have bicolor puppy in their litters. If a person was breeding for bicolors only, I would leery of getting one of the pups for many reasons. I'm sure there are some litters around the country that will produce some bicolor pups.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

What Cliff said!
I have a bicolor female, the mother was a bicolor and the father was black. I bought her totally based on the mother (I absolutely love her temperament) but I did not specify color. The breeder asked me at one point if I had a color preference and I told her I really just wanted the correct temperament and the color was not an issue. I was very happy to end up with a bicolor since she looked most like her mom, but I really didn't care.
My husband's male is from the same bitch and a different sire, he was also a bicolor. My husband ended up with a solid black. 
If it really matters that much then maybe you should look at some breeders who have a bicolor sire or dam that you really like. Just keep in mind that many breeders won't guarantee a bicolor, they can't! And since bicolor is mostly in working lines, you won't find most who breed for color, they will breed for workability and temperament way before color comes into the equation. If they are breeding for color as a major factor then I'd be leery of them.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have produced two bi-colors - LOL - both from sable sires, one from a sable dam, the other a black dam.....so no, people do not breed for them specifically.

I do know someone with a companion puppy who is a bi-color or at worst, a full blanket black and tan - not sure if there is tan on the throat or head of puppy - nearly 8 weeks old -would have to be shipped...impeccable breeding, raised with toddler....PM me for more info if you are interested...

Lee


----------



## KeeganM (Nov 24, 2011)

Eichenluft German Shepherd Dogs

Molly's Bandit and Lea just had a litter. As of a few days ago, she had 3 sable males, 1 bi-color male, 2 sable females, 1 black female (MINE! lol)

From what I understand she may have another litter with the possibility of Bi-Colors as well this coming late winter/early spring! 

Best thing I found was to talk to the breeders and ask for their recommendations. They all have word-of-mouth recommendations, and if you keep working your way west from here in PA, eventually you can get around your area with a reputable breeder! =)

HTH


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Look at this poor guy.  
Ashland,Ky 1 Yr old Bi-Color Shep Craigslist

I fostered the most beautiful bi-color boy and I love them too, so understand liking that look.

Cannot tell if she's black...
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Seattle, WA | Frederique van der Wal


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Reputable breeders don't breed for color, but I'm sure at some point or other they will have bicolor puppies available.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I somehow have a bunch of bicolor adults right now. I really haven't selected for this--but somehow, that's how it's fallen out in the past few years. So, I expect that I will have bicolor puppies next year, but those eggs haven't even been laid yet. 

Christine


----------



## Herchemicalhalo (Dec 30, 2011)

Can you tell me if bicolors are rare or unrecognized? I just purchased one and do not know about bicolors.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

None of the above. They are absolutely recognized and while the may not be as common as other colors, not rare either.


----------



## fidelmvega (Aug 8, 2014)

*Kiki 5 months*

Hi I'm new to the forums my name is fidel when I bought my female Kiki the breeder said she was black and tan but I think she is a bicolor can someone please tell me what you think thank you


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

bicolour is black and tan !


----------

